# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  میشه به این سوال جواب بدین؟

## Negin73

بیش از 300سال قبل نیوتن توانست با محاسبه ی جرم زمین,جرم خورشید,فاصله ی زمین تاخورشید,سرعت زاویه ای زمین به دورخود و سرعت خطی زمین به دورخورشید را بدست آورد شماهم بدست آورید.

----------


## Negin73

میشه لطفا به سوال بالا جواب بدین

----------


## kourosh khan

> میشه لطفا به سوال بالا جواب بدین


من که نمیدونم اگه شما بلدین به منم یاد بدین

----------


## Negin73

balad boodam ke az shoma nemiporsidam

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

v=r * w
w = 2 * (pi: 3.14) / T ( دوره)
با بدست آوردن دوره ی گردش زمین به دور خورشید میشه سرعت خطی زمین رو محاسبه کرد.

----------


## aftabezendegi

* اندازه گیری فاصله ی زمین تا خورشید با استفاده از روش Halley*          	- عنوان: اندازه گیری فاصله ی زمین تا خورشید با استفاده از روش Halley.
- هدف: اندازه گیری فاصله ی زمین تا خورشید (واحد نجومی AU) با استفاده از زمان سنجی برخورد سوم.
- روش محاسباتی: استفاده از قانون Parallax.
- کلید واژه ها: Parallax، اندازه ی ظاهری خورشید، قانون سوم کپلر، عرض و طول جغرافیایی، زمان سنجی، برخورد سوم، رصد ایمن.
- ابزارهای مورد نیاز: هر ابزاری که با رصد ایمن خورشید، بتواند لحظه ی برخورد سوم را مشخص کند:
A. تلسکوپ:
* نوع و اندازه: اندازه و نوع مهم نمی باشد.
* روش های ایمن سازی: فیلتر بادر (مایلار)، قیف خورشیدی، تصویر سازی نمای بزرگ شده (برای تلسکوپ های کوچک).
B. دوربین های دوچشمی: نوع و اندازه: اندازه و نوع مهم نمی باشد.
* روش های ایمن سازی: فیلتر بادر (مایلار)، فیلتر اچ-آلفا، تصویر سازی نمای بزرگ شده.
C. ابزارهای بدون بزرگ نمایی:، تصویر سازهای سوراخ سوزنی بزرگ.
D. ابزارهای زمان سنجی: رجوع کنید به قسمت ویژه ی زمان سنجی.
- داده های مورد نیاز: زمان دقیق برخورد دوم و سوم.
- روش های داده گیری
1. زمان: زمان سنجی بصری، زمان سنجی تصویری.

توضیح پروژه: 
با  توجه به اینکه با استفاده از پدیده ی اختلاف منظر یا پارالاکس و با در نظر  گرفتن قانون سوم کپلر (دوره حرکت سیاره به دور خورشید با فاصله سیاره تا  خورشید تناسب دارد) می توان از روی دو منطقه روی زمین به رصد گذر پرداخت و  با توجه به شکل های زیر فاصله ی بین دو خط موازی A'B' و AB را جهت محاسبه ی  فاصله ی زمین تا خورشید استفاده کرد.

با  توجه به اینکه فاصله ی بین خطهای موازی فوق بسیار بسیار کم است و اندازه  گیری آنها دشوار خواهد بود، هالی روشی را جهت حل این مشکل ارائه کرد، بنا  به گفته ی هالی، اندازه گیری زمان برخوردهای دوم و سوم که نقاط برخورد خط  های موازی AB و A'B' با صفحه ی خورشید هستند، می توان این اختلاف فاصله را  دا دقت بیشتری اندازه گیری کرد. با توجه به شکل زیر با محاسبات ساده ی  ریاضی می توان فاصله ی d را به دست آورد.
با توجه به اینکه در طول گذر  ۹۱ در ایران برخوردهای اول و دوم مشاهده نمی شوند، می توان از داده های  محاسباتی برای نقاط رصدی مختلف استفاده کرد تا مقادیر زمانی برخوردهای اول و  دوم مشخص شوند، سپس با اندازه گیری دقیق برخورد سوم می توان از این روش به  فاصله ی زمین تا خورشید پی برد.
در این روش زمان سنجی لحظه ی برخورد از  اهمیت بالایی برخوردار است، تعریف برخورد سوم لحظه ای ایست که قرص زهره به  طور کامل بر قرص خورشید مماس می شود، بنابراین در این پروژه قطره ی سیاه  پدیده ای خواهد بود که خطای اندازه گیری را بالا خواهد برد، همانطور که  منجمین سراسر جهان در اولین رصدهای خود با این مشکل مواجه بودند. برای حل  مشکلات قطره ی سیاه و دیده نشدن برخوردهای اول و دوم، پروژه ی شماره ۲، به  روش Huddle این فاصله را محاسبه خواهد کرد. بنابرین داده مورد نیاز در این  قسمت لحظه دقیق تماس سوم در ایران و تماس های دوم و سوم برای مناطقی که  قادر به مشاهده تماس دوم نیز هستند می باشد. برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد  نحوه ی زمان سنجی دقیق لحظه ی برخورد، به قسمت ویژه ی زمان سنجی در بولتن  گذر (انتشار: 30 اردیبهشت) مراجعه کنید.


نویسنده: آیدین محمد ولی پور
کارگروه ویژه ی گذر زهره IOTA/ME

----------

